
Coronavirus: Why Belgium also counts suspected deaths - NicoJuicy
https://www.brusselstimes.com/all-news/belgium-all-news/106454/coronavirus-why-belgium-also-counts-suspected-deaths/
======
NicoJuicy
If you ever wondered why Belgium is doing "bad", please be aware that we count
the cases very differently than other countries.

Divide the numbers ( on average) by 2 to get the confirmed cases in Belgium,
instead of the suspected cases.

:)

